# Upcoming RAC meetings for 2015 fishing



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We've just posted our proposals for Utah fishing changes in 2015. Please take a look, and then attend one or more of the RAC meetings if you'd like to weigh in.

There was great attendance at last year's RAC meeting in Salt Lake City, so we'll be holding the Central Region RAC there again this year (Sept. 16 at 6:30 p.m.). Here's the complete RAC schedule:

*Southern Region *
Sept. 9, 7 p.m. 
Snow College Richfield Campus ( updated on Sept. 8 )
800 W. 200 S., Richfield

*Southeastern Region *
Sept. 10, 6:30 p.m. 
John Wesley Powell Museum 
1765 E Main St, Green River

*Northeastern Region* 
Sept. 11, 6:30 p.m. 
DWR Northeastern Region Office 
318 N Vernal Ave, Vernal

*Central Region *
Sept. 16, 6:30 p.m. 
Department of Natural Resources 
1594 W. North Temple, Salt Lake City

*Northern Region* 
Sept. 17, 6 p.m. 
Brigham City Community Center 
24 N 300 W, Brigham City

The Utah Wildlife Board will hear the DWR proposals, RAC recommendations and public input at its meeting on Oct. 2.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

*New location for southern RAC meeting*

Update: We were just notified that the location for tomorrow's Southern Region RAC meeting has changed. The new location is the Snow College Richfield Campus (800 W. 200 S., Richfield). The meeting time is still 7 p.m.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

*RAC meeting reminder*

Just wanted to post a quick reminder about the central and northern RAC meetings. They will be happening Tuesday night in SLC and Wednesday night in Brigham City. Here are the details:

Central Region 
Sept. 16, 6:30 p.m. 
Department of Natural Resources 
1594 W. North Temple, Salt Lake City

Northern Region 
Sept. 17, 6 p.m. 
Brigham City Community Center 
24 N 300 W, Brigham City

I hope that you can bring your input to one of the meetings. For those who didn't see the proposals the first time around, here are the recommended fishing changes for 2015.

The Utah Wildlife Board will hear the DWR proposals, RAC recommendations and public input at its meeting on Oct. 2.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Amy,there is a lot going on at Fish Lake! I would spend more time there if there was less milfoil,my wife hates boats:sad:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are there any fish left in Oak Creek Reservoir? Last time I fished there between 3 of us we caught one single 12" brookie, using jigs, spinners, rapala's, worms, wet & dry flys ... everything we could think of. Guess a limit of 16 fish doesn't matter when there aren't that many left to catch.


-DallanC


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Curious and sorry for the ignorance but what is milfoil and eurasion watermilfoil that it talks about in the fishlake report.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Are there any fish left in Oak Creek Reservoir? Last time I fished there between 3 of us we caught one single 12" brookie, using jigs, spinners, rapala's, worms, wet & dry flys ... everything we could think of. Guess a limit of 16 fish doesn't matter when there aren't that many left to catch.
> 
> -DallanC


yes. there are a lot of fish in there. If there weren't, that single 12" brookie you caught would have been 21".



DeadI said:


> Curious and sorry for the ignorance but what is milfoil and eurasion watermilfoil that it talks about in the fishlake report.


That's the weeds in the lake. It is a non-native invasive species to the U.S.

http://bit.ly/1m8aImH


----------

